# Help identify 2 jar lids



## corrybottles (Jul 7, 2017)

I need help identifying 2 jar lids I got from my local auction if anyone can help.


----------



## corrybottles (Jul 7, 2017)

Here's the 2nd one. It has patented September 24th 1872 & has an E in The center.   The 1st one has 4 patent dates on it.


----------



## whittled (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm not sure about any specific markings but the September 24th 1872 points to RB 1749-53 or so.


----------



## corrybottles (Jul 8, 2017)

The patent dates on the first one are. Nov. 4th 62, Dec. 6th 64, June 9th 1868, & Feb 12th 61   any help?


----------



## coreya (Jul 8, 2017)

The first one would be used on the GEM line RB1053-1071 or possible the HERO line 1244 etc


----------



## Ken_Riser (Sep 3, 2017)

Wow that's different never seen one of those looks like a ashtray lol

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Sep 3, 2017)

That pattern in mid schould tell us somewhere

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------

